# Anybody recognise these kanji / knives...?



## cotedupy (Sep 11, 2020)

Apologies for the terrible picture. Was sent to me by a friend, they're not mine.

Many thanks!


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 11, 2020)

This was a tough one. The first kanji is pretty clearly 石 (ishi) but since it means 'stone,' googling brings up mainly sharpening links. Eventually found Ishizuchi knives, a smaller maker carried by Razorsharp in Singapore and some random kiwi dude on instagram.









石鎚金物製作所


-Ishizuchi Kanamono Manufactory -




ishizuchiknives.com


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 11, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> This was a tough one. The first kanji is pretty clearly 石 (ishi) but since it means 'stone,' googling brings up mainly sharpening links. Eventually found Ishizuchi knives, a smaller maker carried by Razorsharp in Singapore and some random kiwi dude on instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that's some top-level sleuthing, thank you!

Interesting, as my friend is not really into knives (just has these two and a set of Globals), and also lives in Catalunya. I'll ask him where he got them...

[Edit - and actually also a Blenheim Forge Petty which is sneaking into the left of that picture, and was my wedding present to them  ]


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 11, 2020)

(Update - Apparently he got them in Tokyo. I think he went out for the Rugby World Cup last year.)


----------

